# 5 biện pháp chống nóng cực kỳ hiệu quả cho ngôi nhà mùa nắng



## nadanvonga (23/8/21)

5 biện pháp chống nóng cực kỳ hiệu quả cho ngôi nhà mùa nắng Dưới đây là một vài bí quyết nhỏ sẽ phần nào giúp không gian nhà bạn thêm dịu mát trong những ngày nắng nóng của mùa hè. Nếu như bạn Bán máy khuếch tán tinh dầu đang sống trong căn hộ chung cư hay những căn nhà phố thì việc hạ nhiệt cho căn nhà là một vấn đề cần thiết. Không chỉ cần sắp xếp nhà cửa ngăn nắp, gọn gàng mà còn cần chú trọng lựa chọn vật liệu, màu sắc. Sử dụng vật liệu chống nóng Cách hiệu quả nhất là dùng một số vật liệu lấy sáng như kính chống nóng, nhựa chống nóng.... cho những khu vực cửa sổ lớn hoặc giếng trời. Khi thiết kế những khu vực này cần bố trí khe thoát gió đối lưu trong nhà đẩy phần không khí nóng ra ngoài. Bố trí tiểu cảnh Bên cạnh đó có thể bố trí thêm tiểu cảnh nước trong nhà để giảm truyền bức xạ nhiệt do mặt trời nung nóng vào nhà, tạo một mảng tường nước chảy róc rách vừa tránh nóng lại máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang giúp không gian trở nên sinh động hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đem cây xanh vào nhà Đem cây xanh vào bên trong ngôi nhà đem lại cảm giác mát mẻ và thư thái. Sử dụng sơn chống nóng Dùng sơn chống nóng chuyên dụng cho bề mặt công trình cũng có thể giúp gia đình bạn phần nào tránh được cái nắng nóng khó chịu của mùa hè. Nên lựa chọn những gam màu nhẹ hoặc màu tối, mát như trắng, xanh bạc hà hoặc xanh dương, xanh lá cây để không khí dìu dịu, mát mẻ khi bước vào nhà. Làm mát nhà từ phần mái Nhà phố thường chỉ có một mặt tiền, bị bít cả ba phía nên sức nóng của nắng vào nhà chủ yếu là từ phần mái. Với nhà mái ngói nếu có độ dốc nhỏ thì đóng trần, vừa trang trí vừa giảm được sức nóng hấp xuống. Nếu mái có độc dốc lớn thì tạo cửa sổ đầu hồi để thoát nhiệt. Mái tôn thì có thể thay bằng tôn cách nhiệt có dán lớp PU hay thêm tấm nhựa cách nhiệt hiện có bán rất nhiều trên thị trường Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu phòng ngủ. Nhà mái bằng đổ bê tông có thể trồng cây xanh, trồng cỏ hoặc đóng trần thạch cao để chống nắng cho phòng áp mái.


----------

